# VIDEO PHILE: You Favorite Bunny YouTube



## HoneyPot (Aug 7, 2007)

This one cracked me up today. I think this is more "Leave me alone with your darn cards" than it is talent.... LOL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJslRYtpuuQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJslRYtpuuQ[/ame]



___________
Nadia


----------



## Lassie (Aug 11, 2007)

How do you make a video like that and put it on utube.....?



I have a cat name Sophie and a bunny name Buster....Delia


----------

